# philip duclos plans



## chuck foster (Jul 22, 2008)

good morning guys 

i just got a bunch of home shop machinist mags.
there is two very interesting engine builds in these books but i didn't get the compleat set of plans 

i was wondering if someone on this news group might have the plans i need and be able to scan them and email them to me ;D

the first engine is called topsy turvy and i need the forth part of the build.

the second engine is called victorian and i need the first and fifth parts of the build.

i dont have the years that these articles apeared but i will add that info to this post tonight

thanks
    chuck


----------



## Jadecy (Jul 22, 2008)

Philip Duclos's plans are in several published books. The one my wife bought for me last Christmas was "Two Shop Masters"

http://www.yesteryeartoys.com/cgi-local/bookcatalog.cfm?view=45-T3609

It has full plans and construction notes for several of his engines including the victorian, the gearless hit and miss, the odds and ends, the little blazer, ...

I really like the book but I didn't find the Frank McLean section all that useful.


----------



## JMe (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Chuck
i have a complete collection, you may count on my help
Regards
Jacques


----------



## chuck foster (Jul 24, 2008)

hi Jacques

first off, thanks for the offer to help me out with the scans ;D

for the victorian engine i need may/june of 1997 and jan/feb of 1998

for the gearless engine i need jan/feb of 1994

if i could get these from you that will complete the build drawings for both engines ;D

thank you very much for your help.

chuck


----------



## JMe (Jul 27, 2008)

hi Chuck
i send you a PM
may you at least confirm reception !!

Jacques


----------



## chuck foster (Jul 27, 2008)

got the plans and just pm you 

thanks
     chuck


----------



## Turk88 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello all,

I am new here and what brought me here was the Hula Hula engine. I am looking for prints for this engine so I can build one. It will be my first but I am a machinst by trade.

Anyone here have the available prints that can can be emailed?? Any help would be great.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 29, 2008)

The "Sharing" of copy written material is considered piracy and is illegal under federal law. Such activity will not be encouraged or endorsed in this forum.



> Philip Duclos's plans are in several published books. The one my wife bought for me last Christmas was "Two Shop Masters"
> 
> http://www.yesteryeartoys.com/cgi-local/bookcatalog.cfm?view=45-T3609
> 
> It has full plans and construction notes for several of his engines including the victorian, the gearless hit and miss, the odds and ends, the little blazer, ...


BTW that book sells for $42 new from the publisher Village Press 1-800-447-7367

Village press will gladly sell back issues or copies of articles
Tin


----------



## raym 11 (Aug 4, 2009)

I am looking for plans of an engine for my next project.
does anyone know of one published book available with P Duclos 'topsy turvy' engine.

p.s. any body attend the WEME show in vallejo Ca. USA? 

Ray Monahan


----------



## Cedge (Aug 4, 2009)

Chuck
I'm just finishing up a somewhat modified version of the Victorian and can recommend it to experienced builders. It's been a fun build. The 2 Duclos books are a righteously solid investment. I'd be for acquiring the pair of them, if at all possible. I also see them on Ebay from time to time. 

Steve


----------



## raym 11 (Aug 6, 2009)

Chuck;
I'm wondering which book has the 'topsy turvy' engine?
thanks,
Ray m


----------



## lugnut (Aug 11, 2009)

After reading this post I decided to order the "Two Shop Masters" Frank McLean and Philip Duclos, I already had the "Shop Wisdom of Philip Duclos. What great books and well worth the cost, about $50 each with shipping. 

Ray the _Topsy-turvy_ engine is in the _Two Shop Masters_ book and it looks like the one I am going to look at to build next.
Mel


----------



## raym 11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you Mel
I think it will be my next build also depending on the plans. I just finished the VAL engine from MEB magazine and had a lot of desgn work to do. The editor is going to reprint the whole drawing package in a future issue.
 Ray M


----------



## raym 11 (Aug 30, 2009)

After looking at the 'topsey' drawings I'm wondering if anyone can think of a reason not to use 6061 verses HRS for the body from a practcal design standpoint.

Looking frward to comments.
Ray M


----------



## chuck foster (Aug 30, 2009)

i think 6061 is fine if you want to polish the engine body.
if you want to paint the body i think steel would be a better choice.

just my 2 cents

chuck th_wav


----------



## raym 11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Chuck;
That was the answer I wanted but not expected . 6061 it will be.
Ray M


----------

